# Who is going to save old Blighty now lol



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

:devil:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

205 to win, 2 days and 7 wickets left. Stranger things have happened, hopefully not this time but I hae ma doots!:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I just want them to hurry up - the was the worst cricket last night that I have seen in years- have they been reincarnated as Geoffery Boycott :lol: 
Australia should win just for that shocking display of [email protected] cricket


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Taking your best batsman out with a vicious bouncer has obviously not paid the expected dividends.....ouch!

On a more serious note, in answer to the original question, some of us are so desperate, it might even be that bitter old anti-Semitic Marxist Corbyn? Christ help us.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

CnC Bartok said:


> Taking your best batsman out with a vicious bouncer has obviously not paid the expected dividends.....ouch!
> 
> On a more serious note, in answer to the original question, some of us are so desperate, it might even be that bitter old anti-Semitic Marxist Corbyn? Christ help us.


Sad days indeed,

Ps I play veterans Cricket in Melbourne, Glen Iris team(Over 40's) and I'm 56 and think I could put a better show on batting then the Poms did last night- was [email protected] Awful


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2019)

Funny, I thought the batting was just what was needed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

That was not batting as we know it that was just not getting out and boring everyone stupid
I predict Blighty will struggle to get another 100 runs all out :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember lurking on a cricket forum of the _Sydney Morning Herald_ when England were stuffing Australia in their own backyard in 2010-11 and virtually every Aussie there was wailing about 'we've had it' and 'we won't win the Ashes for at least ten years' etc etc. I messaged along the lines of saying 'don't worry - this is England we're talking about and normal service will be resumed before too long'. England shoot themselves in the foot more than most teams and they can often be less than the sum of their parts, even when the parts weren't particularly amounting to a great deal in the first place.

The way that England dropped anchor yesterday after almost inevitably losing two early wickets is how most test innings should be constructed irrespective of the state of play: one of England's troubles is that most of their batsmen now have a one-day mentality and too often try to blast their way out of trouble with injudicious shot selection - batsmen on central contracts with England rarely play championship cricket for their counties now so test cricket is pretty much the only 'long game' they are involved with, which I think is seriously detrimental to both technique and mental approach.

Australia should still win today but if England fall short by a narrow margin they will have only themselves to blame due to their woeful performance in the first innings.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But being an Old Oz bush Cricketer myself, England missed a gold opportunity yesterday - I must say, sure you drop anchor and I have done that myself amongst the gumtrees on cricket ovals from Victoria to Queensland but you must score at a reasonable rate too, because the longer you are out there the more likely you a to: 1. play a bad shot or 2. get an unplayable ball that cartwheels you. Sure England survived yesterday but that is all, the next day is always different - a different game almost and with fresh bowlers and a new ball soon, Oz have the upper hand. If the Poms had have got even another 50 yesterday it could be a ball game still..................


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I do see what you mean Ed, but right now with loads of time left I'd rather they be three wickets down with 203 runs to get instead of five wickets down wanting 153.

Spill the beans, then - what kind of batsman were you back in your glory days? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

An opener but Oz style, managed to get 101 Not out one nice day in 53 overs, carried my bat as we declared for 3 for 253 and creamed the Murtoa Team - go the Mighty Blackheath - even won the Premiership that year. 
Many years ago last century


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

215/4 ha ha ha ha 140 to go on a wing and a pray - ya going down :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm sorry, what was that you said??? 1981 all over again????

Gloat, gloat, gloat. :cheers::kiss:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Very poor umpiring decision coupled with very poor use of the review cost Australia dearly. Still, it makes the final test something to watch!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> Very poor umpiring decision coupled with very poor use of the review cost Australia dearly. Still, it makes the final test something to watch!


Who cares?
Who cares?
Who cares?

Two more Tests by the way.......!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I might just go on the _Sydney Morning Herald_ website later tonight heh heh... Ben Stokes was epic but the result still papers over some pretty wide cracks batting-wise. If you look at the series averages perhaps the same could be said up to a point about the Aussie batting minus Steve Smith and Marnus Labuschagne.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

CnC Bartok said:


> Who cares?
> Who cares?
> Who cares?
> 
> Two more Tests by the way.......!


Meant to say next, not final. Doh!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*****, *****, Stokes used sandpaper on the Aussies
Ps I have an English/ Welsh Wife, Oh the shame of it all :lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *****, *****, Stokes used sandpaper on the Aussies
> Ps I have an English/ Welsh Wife, Oh the shame of it all :lol:


This being a classical music site, I suggest you check your spelling. Your are of course referring to Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654) and his younger brother Gottfried Scheidt (1593-1661), German Baroque composers of the North German school.

Glad you can take it all in the chin. Kudos. It's been a tough summer for the English and cricket. You try and find things to hate about the New Zealanders in the run-up to the World Cup final. In this hemisphere, it's seriously not an easy thing to do!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

CnC Bartok said:


> This being a classical music site, I suggest you check your spelling. Your are of course referring to Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654) and his younger brother Gottfried Scheidt (1593-1661), German Baroque composers of the North German school.
> 
> Glad you can take it all in the chin. Kudos. It's been a tough summer for the English and cricket. You try and find things to hate about the New Zealanders in the run-up to the World Cup final. In this hemisphere, it's seriously not an easy thing to do!!


No. I spelt it correctly- I have a Engineering Mate from Edinburgh here who uses that word all the time and even speaks Mandarin with with Scottish Accent (I do tell him not too)
Ps he call all English Imperialists and he himself is a confirmed signed up communist lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

England 7 wickets down and my wife and I had to drive my son to the airport - a round trip of 4 hours. Couldn't listen to the radio so could only wait for my phone to pop up with a notification of Stokes' achievement.

The Channel 5 highlights captured the essence of an astonishing game - but I can't help wondering about that oft-used expression - "deserved to win". England didn't desrve to win after their miserable 67...but did deserve after Stokes astonishing 3 wickets and 135. Did the Aussies "deserve" to win, but for Stokes and an unfortunate umpiring decision?

I'm not a fan of the notion of 'deserve' at all. The result came about because of a combination of the participation by all concerned, their successes and the failures. Having said that, I'm pleased we won!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Had Nathan Lyon not fluffed the simplest of run-outs it would have been curtains, but them's the breaks. I'm glad the victory was at Headingley, as a Yorkshire crowd really know how to get behind their team (unlike at Lords, where having fun and showing partisan support is not encouraged - perhaps it should be renamed the Oliver Cromwell Stadium).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm doing cricket training for the first time in 15 years this Sunday in Melbourne for Glen Iris in the veterans comp - over 40's (i'm 56) wish me luck. the last time I played indoor cricket with my son in Adelaide I ruptured an Achilles , so a test recall is not on the cards


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Blighty lost the toss, so their going down ha ha ha ha ha ha 
The Ashes are ours before it even begins :lol:


----------

